# Possible to upgrade from ALPHA?



## dison4linux (Jun 20, 2016)

I've done my best to search for the answer to this question, but now its come time to just ask.

Is it possible to upgrade from ALPHA (-> BETA, -> RC) -> RELEASE ?

I've got 11.0-ALPHA4 running right now and freebsd-update just says it can't find any mirrors to work with.  One would assume that is simply because the mirrors haven't yet been populated in the way that they will be after 11.0 reaches RELEASE.

So my question is, when the BETAs (& RCs) and finally RELEASE comes out, will there be a way to do a binary upgrade to get there, or is starting from ALPHA a dead end unless one tracks a development branch.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2016)

freebsd-update(8) only works on full -RELEASE versions. So the only way to update your system is by using the source.


----------

